# Audyssey Sound Equalizer For 2-Channel Music System



## Johnlee2002 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear experienced members,:wave:

I have a rather well acoustically treated listening room - with mostly absorption 100mm melamine foam (covering whole ceiling, side walls and speakers rear) and full RPG-diffusion at Listening rear wall. But so far I have not done any frequency measurement for my room.

May I know if using Audyssey Sound Equalizer for my 2-Channel Music System will be an overkill?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I suspect from your description that you have a fair amount of mid- to hi-frequency absorption but no bass range treatment. If so, the answer is yes.

Kal


----------



## Johnlee2002 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have forgotten to mention that there are 4 ASC large bass traps placed strategically at the 4 corners of my listening. Meanwhile there are also a 8 big bass trap foams (LERND) located near the rear of the speakers.

Hence, there may be some low bass absorption. But to what extent, I am not sure.

Looks like I have to get a loaner set from the dealer to try it out :clap:

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Johnlee2002 said:


> I have forgotten to mention that there are 4 ASC large bass traps placed strategically at the 4 corners of my listening. Meanwhile there are also a 8 big bass trap foams (LERND) located near the rear of the speakers.
> 
> Hence, there may be some low bass absorption. But to what extent, I am not sure.
> 
> ...


Why not do some measurements first? I have no doubt that your room could benefit from more treatment and/or EQ but an independent measurement capability (like REW, XTZ, Omnimic, etc.) would be a great idea.


----------



## Johnlee2002 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Kal,

Agreed. That is the reason I just join this forum to learn more about the REW in testing out my room response.

It should be a journey full of fun :heehee::heehee::heehee:


----------

